# Do you like the new layout?



## Semper Fidelis

Let me know what you like/dislike about the new site layout and logos. Suggestions for improvement are always welcome.


----------



## JonathanHunt

I had to vote for #2 just so's I could call you 'jarhead'!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

[note to self]Keep list of those who vote #2 or #3 (even though they think they're voting invisibly since I know everything as an Admin) and change their Avatar to Rosie O'Donnell.[/note to self]


----------



## QueenEsther

hahaha.

I voted the first one.


----------



## BobVigneault

I voted number one even BEFORE I saw the Rosie threat. (Obsequious and proud of it.)


----------



## MrMerlin777

Looks good. I'll get used to where everything is in time.


----------



## jaybird0827

I got 100.


----------



## caddy

Good work Marine !


----------



## AV1611

Went with _This is great in a historical sense but it's terrible eschatologically_. The SBS are better than the marines


----------



## Semper Fidelis

AV1611 said:


> Went with _This is great in a historical sense but it's terrible eschatologically_. The SBS are better than the marines



Right...

A U.S. Marine friend of mine once trained with the Royal Marines for a month or so and was in England. The Royal Marines had a social event during which they celebrated some memorable victory some 300 years ago. The specific battle they were celebrating escapes me.

One of the Royal Marines asked my friend: Do the U.S. Marines celebrate battle victories like this?

To which my friend replied: "Nah! There would be too many to celebrate."


----------



## AV1611

SemperFideles said:


> Right...
> 
> A U.S. Marine friend of mine once trained with the Royal Marines for a month or so and was in England. The Royal Marines had a social event during which they celebrated some memorable victory some 300 years ago. The specific battle they were celebrating escapes me.
> 
> One of the Royal Marines asked my friend: Do the U.S. Marines celebrate battle victories like this?
> 
> To which my friend replied: "Nah! There would be too many to celebrate."



    For what it is worth the RM and the SBS are not the same


----------



## Semper Fidelis

AV1611 said:


> For what it is worth the RM and the SBS are not the same



Yes, I know. But the story is still funny...and apt.


----------



## AV1611

SemperFideles said:


> Yes, I know. But the story is still funny...and apt.



I must confess it did raise a chuckle.


----------



## Ivan

joshua said:


> If you want a job done right, send the Marines.



 No doubt!


----------



## turmeric

I like when you change the pictures.


----------



## JohnV

I like the new setup. I didn't think it was time yet to send in the Marines just yet, and I did have the distinct notion that the Senate would oppose that move, but I'm glad for the change all the same. It's easier to see the important things right off the bat.


----------



## Ivan

JohnV said:


> I like the new setup. I didn't think it was time yet to send in the Marines just yet, and I did have the distinct notion that the Senate would oppose that move, but I'm glad for the change all the same. It's easier to see the important things right off the bat.



The Senate! We don't need no stinkin' Senate! 

Just kiddin', folks, just kiddin'!!


----------



## bookslover

My first impression of the new homepage is that it looks a little cluttered. But, I guess I'll have to get used to it.

I wish you'd warn us first when you're about to do stuff like that. We old people (I'm 54) shouldn't have our hearts jolted like that, so suddenly!


----------



## Machaira

Not crazy about it. Sorry. I'm a neat freak and everything looks cluttered. Help!


----------



## daveb

I don't particularly like the layout but I'm thinking it will grow on me.


----------



## Scott Bushey

I had Rich shift it off the thread pages as it was directly there as well; to me it was information overload. It's not so bad now, in that regard.


----------



## Romans922

It looks FVish...


----------



## Scott Bushey

Romans922 said:


> It looks FVish...



Yuk yuk yuk......


----------



## ChristopherPaul

I really liked the layout prior to this. Now it is cluttered.

(what happened to the member list?)


----------



## ChristopherPaul

joshua said:


> It's still where it has been, brother.




? 

I can't see it?

It used to be at the top near the "Quick Links"


----------



## ChristopherPaul

joshua said:


> It's listed at the top. This particular row includes: ForumsUser CPFAQMembers ListCalendarToday's PostsNew PostsSearch vbmenu_register("navbar_search");
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Links vbmenu_register("usercptools");
> 
> 
> 
> Log Out


----------



## ChristopherPaul

joshua said:


> I dunno, then, Chris. I'm using x-factor, and it works fine.




So my screen does not match yours?

I just used the member list a couple days ago on this same computer.


----------



## Machaira

I'm using PB Black. Mine is fine as well.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

huh, strange. I get the list as well with the other views.

thanks


----------



## gwine

Short answer: no.

Long answer: not really.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

For those that don't like it, there needs to be a bit more information than "It looks cluttered..." in order to practically improve upon it. I'm not complaining about the criticism of the layout but that's a bit too generic. The three column layout will stay as it lends itself to providing information up front about a variety of data that a user needs at his disposal. It also shows the most recent threads so I user need not search for them. 

It's a bit amusing really because, prior to the change, the only thing on the home page was a list of all the forums with a bunch of information about what each forum was about. What you're likely accustomed to is knowing what the forums were but how many of you actually used any of those forum listings? I believe it's more likely that you clicked Today's Posts to see what was new since you last logged in. In short, for most regular users, the previous layout was a complete waste of bandwidth and a waste of time. Many regulars, in fact, make the today's posts their bookmark.

The other thing you have to consider in a site is whether or not users can get a sense of what the site is about when they log in. The three-column layout, though not to everybody's liking is favored among professionals for it's ability to highlight the most important content up front but allow for regular information to be accesse on the sidebars for easy site navigation. I don't know how many times I had people ask where the Signature Requirements or Forum Rules were.

I obviously am not insensitive to the fact that a 3-column layout is not for everybody but I need to put the forum in a layout that conveys maximal important information on the Splash Page as well as putting the most regularly used tools there. It ultimately reduces server load and makes the site experience beneficial to the maximum number of people. I am looking at a way for users to be able to select personal templates. In the meantime, you can close blocks of information that are distracting you.


----------



## turmeric

> In the meantime, you can close blocks of information that are distracting you.



I don't see any way to do that. How is it done?

um, nevermind, I just figured it out.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Each block header has a minus symbol or some other kind of closing icon that causes it to "roll up" The header is still there but not all the information under it.


----------



## SemperWife

I think that it is a masterpiece! That admin, Rich, sure is a technological genius.......and quite the looker too!!!!!!!


----------



## Machaira

SemperWife said:


> I think that it is a masterpiece! That admin, Rich, sure is a technological genius.......and quite the looker too!!!!!!!



There we have it folks . . . an unbiased opinion if I ever saw one!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

OK, I updated the site layout again and "cluttered" it up even more. Below the recent posts you will see all the main forums so you can jump to the forums if you need to get to them to read the content or post therein. On the right hand side are Member's Only forums.

For those who like having the information at their fingertips instead of multiple clicks away this ought to save some time.


----------

